# Spade Handle... not Fork Handle



## wizer (13 Mar 2007)

Hi

Because of my ongoing back problem I invested in a long handled spade for my allotment. I couldn't find one locally so I bought one over the 'net. When it arrived the handle was shorter than i'd hoped. Rather than send it back the guy sent me a longer handle. 







However, I'm not sure the best way to go about swapping the handles. It is currently riveted in:






Any ideas?


----------



## dickm (13 Mar 2007)

First thing is obviously to get the rivets out - if you have an angle grinder, you can usually grind off one end sufficiently to be able to drive the rivet out. Then comes what is to me the difficult bit, fitting the new handle, because the socket on the spade is no simple shape. The best I can recommend is to shave it roughly to shape, then you offer handle to socket and keep gently removing bits that seem to be too high until it fits. I've heard that you can use soot from a candle as a sort of "engineers marking blue" to identify where high and low spots are on the handle,. But I have always relied on the layer of rust that is usually present on the inside of the socket to serve the same purpose. And finally, you can usually adjust the socket a bit by judicious hammering when all else fails. 
But having said all that, I've never got one to be a perfect fit, so maybe someone else on the forum can give the right method


----------



## PowerTool (13 Mar 2007)

In the words of the Haynes manuals "Replacement is a straightforward reversal of the removal procedure" :lol: 

I would drill the rivet heads off,drift (punch) the rest out if necessary,then swap handles over.
Although if you don't have any replacement rivets (it's not something that I keep any of) might be able to trim down an appropriate diameter nail and use that instead.

Andrew


----------



## wizer (13 Mar 2007)

thanks guys, so the rivet is just like a big nail? It doesn't need to be 'bolted' at each end?


----------



## ByronBlack (13 Mar 2007)

WiZer

My grandard has a raft of old garden tools, and he used to drive long nails through till the point poked out the other end, and then turned it over and mashed with a mallet to produce a tight fit, worked a treat, I remember helping him do it when I was younger, that was about 10 years ago, he still has the same tools (I borrowed them recently).


----------



## Nick W (13 Mar 2007)

Ideally yes. If you choose a nail of the right size you should be able to realy on the head at one end, and pein the other over enough. If not just bend the end over.


----------



## wizer (13 Mar 2007)

fabby, simple as that.


thanks guys.


----------



## Paul Chapman (13 Mar 2007)

Wizer,

When I bought my stainless steel Lidl fork and spade the handles were too long for me. I shortened them by cutting a bit off the bottom then shaped them to fit with a spoke shave. I found that by taking a little bit off at a time and trying the handle in the socket, I was able to get a very good fit. I secured them with a couple of screws - much better than nails in my view. Make sure you drill a clearance hole first.

You could probably drill those rivets out.

Hope this helps.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## dickm (13 Mar 2007)

Most spades/forks that I've rehandled have had rivets that were a bit over 6mm diameter, so nails are usually not quite big enough. But any piece of mild steel rod of about the right diameter can be peened over at one end to make a head, and then the same on the other end after putting it in place. The crucial thing is to get both ends smooth, 'cos otherwise they are bound to take a bit out of your hand when using the tool.
I'm not keen on using woodscrews for that very reason - they always seem to stick up too much if you use roundhead screws, or the edge of the slot slices your finger if you use countersunk ones


----------



## JFC (13 Mar 2007)

As you have a back problem why not use the longer handle to lean on while you get a short man to dig the hole for you


----------



## j (13 Mar 2007)

Fork 'andles
No!... Four Candles 

classic
J


----------



## wizer (14 Mar 2007)

I got the handle off no problem. The new handle is thicker than the old so will need to be shaped in some way. How should I go about it? I had a quick attempt with an ROS but I think that's a messy way to do it. I have a spoke shave?


----------



## JFC (14 Mar 2007)

You need a Legacy


----------



## wizer (14 Mar 2007)

:-$


----------



## JFC (14 Mar 2007)

sorry


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Mar 2007)

WiZeR":12yaawbi said:


> I got the handle off no problem. The new handle is thicker than the old so will need to be shaped in some way. How should I go about it? I had a quick attempt with an ROS but I think that's a messy way to do it. I have a spoke shave?



I'd use the spokeshave, Wizer. I used one when I did a similar job and found it ideal. You could use a plane as well, if you prefer. Just plane straight strips and then keep taking the corners off so that you end up with a round section. Start at the end and work backwards so that you get the pointed shape. Keep trying it for fit so that you don't take off too much.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Shultzy (14 Mar 2007)

WiZeR, you have the old handle, make a cardboard template of the end and use your spokeshave or plane (whichever you find comfortable) and cut to fit.


----------



## wizer (15 Mar 2007)

ta, i'l give the spokeshave a go tonight


----------

